# Recommend an affordable lightweight rain jacket



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I need a new rain jacket, and by rain jacket I mean one that actually keeps all or most of the rain out. Not a ´wind´ jacket. I don´t need a jacket when it´s windy.

I would also like it to be very lightweight and pack very small.

I would also like a snug race like fit.

I would also like it not to be ridiculously expensive, so don´t bother posting any assos or similar crap.

I saw some guy who had a showers pass brand that looked pretty promising, I´m not sure which one it was, but I´m going to look into it.

Please post if you have a suggestion that generally fits my needs.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I picked up a PI PRO rain jacket for about $60 in a clearance rack a couple of months ago. It might be last year's jacket but t is a slim cut. 
Men's P.R.O. Barrier Lite Jacket | Pearlizumi


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I recently got an Endura xtract. I got it for less than $50. 

I too had no interest in dumping $200+ on a cycling rain jacket. I do like the showers pass stuff, but it is more $ and you are committed to wearing it (won't crunch into jersey pocket). 

The xtract is not baggy, but it is not a a snug race fit either. 

It is seam taped on the inside. The zipper is not a waterproof zipper. However, there is a flap of fabric behind the zipper. 

It is breathable fabric - not as breathable as my RAB 2.5 layer $200 rain jacket. But, it was $50ish and I am very happy with it. 

It comes with a little stuff sack thing, which I don't use. The jacket easily crunches up to fit into a jersey pocket.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Showers Pass is very good, but they have no idea about fit. Baggie arms and bodies and cut too high under the arms. 

These would be on my short list. 

Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Aero WxB Jacket - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

Sportful Hot Pack No-Rain Stretch Jacket - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


----------

